# is this crap spiritual or enlightenment at all



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

are we going through any kind of spiritual awakening or any weird stuff like, any advanced members id like to here from you guys cuz it sure gets wors when we have full moons, i dont no just curious thanx


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

From my experience it's best to not think it's anything spiritual. That would just lead to more thoughts that you don't need.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

A type of meditation practice eventually led me into DR/DP (or atleast symptoms of these).

But I doubt it.

There are certain similarities between a so called 'awakened state' and DP. Lack of thought, non-attachment, inability to be affected deeply by emotions.

However the 'stateless state' that most gurus and spiritual teachers point to is not one like DP/DR overall.

I have a friend in the States who I'm talking to about this whole thing on the weekend, hopefully he can resolve it in a couple of hours over skype. He seems to think I have repressed emotions that I was seeking to get away from through meditation, so much so that I became basically numb to them instead of facing them head on.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

hmmmm, if it's enlightenment then it sucks. Seems overly pathologic to be anything of use. I will need more time to get a good answer.


----------



## Craig Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

Bottom line is if you truly do have DP/DR, worst mistake you can do is place it in circumstances you can't control. Basically, look at it like an incurable disease. Then you'll never get out. Fact is it's a state of being that sucks. hard. it's almost always accidentally self-inflicted or a result of trauma. but it's mental. strictly, mental. If it's DP/DR and not some underlying chemical imbalance or brain problem, you can beat it with thoughts. sounds like utter bull, but that's most mental disorders in a nutshell for ya. bigger a deal you make out of it, the worse it gets, god forbid if you get it in your head that you can't fight it on your own.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Buhdists monks practice lifetimes to achieve the state conciousness that we have. Many of them consider this a blessing, what took them eons took some of us hours or even minutes. The level of detachment and "big picture" understanding that comes with dpd can be a gift. If your interested in spirtual studies, most people with dp can grasp the mind boggling concepts alot quicker than someone without it who's never thought to explore the big questions we ask. Dpd has been called sick soul syndrome. I've even read it could be a result of living out of balance with your "true, natural self" so your soul, brain, body, whatever forces the false self or "false ego" back into balance. Their is impressive evidence that dp is a sort of spirtual enlightment, just handed to you.Daphne Simeon even explored it in Feeling Unreal. And it really can help to be at peace with it. I think it boils down to whatever you feel is true, and whatever works for you. There is no cut and dry formula for dp as of yet, so its to early to discount anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

We could be going through what is commonly called "The Dark Night Of The Soul".


----------



## shellofme (Feb 1, 2012)

Native said:


> We could be going through what is commonly called "The Dark Night Of The Soul".


Interesting, I just looked this up. It's possible though I don't agree with everything they said as I didn't get this from seeking anything.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

shellofme said:


> Interesting, I just looked this up. It's possible though I don't agree with everything they said as I didn't get this from seeking anything.


If DP is enlightenment, then Depression is Nirvana. But, if life gives you lemons, then make lemonade.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> If DP is Enlightenment, then Depression is Nirvana.


Wow, well said!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

There is absolutely no evidence to suggest that Buddhist monks practice to achieve a state such as Depersonalization/Derealization.

Ananda - (bliss) is the goal of most spiritual seekers. If you really believe DP is the same thing, then your deluded, really.

I have spoken to several awakened people. They can't understand what I'm going through and are NOT experiencing the same thing at all.

Whether this is a dark night of the soul, well, it is a possiblity. After all, in my case, I did start experiencing symptoms of DP/DR after a spiritual practice called self-inquiry, which revealed something.

Basically, DP/DR is not enlightenment, and most people are completely clueless to what enlightenment actually is.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think it's either. And full moons, the effect of the moon on mood and other things is well documented. It's an actual physical thing.....


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Midnight said:


> There is absolutely no evidence to suggest that Buddhist monks practice to achieve a state such as Depersonalization/Derealization.
> 
> Ananda - (bliss) is the goal of most spiritual seekers. If you really believe DP is the same thing, then your deluded, really.
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE NOT SPOKEN TO "SEVERAL AWAKENED PEOPLE." GOD DAMN CHILD, YOU ARE DELUDED. THE GOAL OF SPIRITUAL SEEKERS IS BLISS AND YOU CAN EXPERIENCE BLISS WITH DP/DR. ITS PRETTY EASY. YOU ARE DELUDED AND YOU SHOULDN'T BELIEVE THE LIES OF THOSE WHO CLAIM TO BE "AWAKENED." THEY JUST WANT TO FEEL SUPERIOR. ITS TRUE BOY, I TELL YOU ITS TRUE.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Micah319 said:


> YOU HAVE NOT SPOKEN TO "SEVERAL AWAKENED PEOPLE." GOD DAMN CHILD, YOU ARE DELUDED. THE GOAL OF SPIRITUAL SEEKERS IS BLISS AND YOU CAN EXPERIENCE BLISS WITH DP/DR. ITS PRETTY EASY. YOU ARE DELUDED AND YOU SHOULDN'T BELIEVE THE LIES OF THOSE WHO CLAIM TO BE "AWAKENED." THEY JUST WANT TO FEEL SUPERIOR. ITS TRUE BOY, I TELL YOU ITS TRUE.


I'm probably older than you you ignorant little snuggle*. Get back in your box.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Midnight said:


> I'm probably older than you you ignorant little snuggle*. Get back in your box.


....


----------



## davethewave (Feb 10, 2012)

Spiritual enlightenment makes sense. This whole world is all about the physical things that we can see, touch, taste, hear, smell... People since the begining of time have been trying to figure out "why were here" WHAT IF what we all feel IS truth, that our bodies are just vessels controlled by something without us, something on our external. What if what we experience IS truth of a greater life, a greater force, proof of the higher power that created us, and possibly controls us. Just curious, Have any of you ever felt as though God has communicated with you? or have any of you ever prayed, i mean REALLY PRAYED for understanding of what is beyond human existence...??? Just a thought, should I be the first to admit that I'm mildly crazy? haha I'm not really, but this disorder is either something amazing and enlightening, or it's one son of a bitch.


----------



## thomwest (Feb 5, 2012)

Intrepid Shapiro said:


> Buhdists monks practice lifetimes to achieve the state conciousness that we have. Many of them consider this a blessing, what took them eons took some of us hours or even minutes. The level of detachment and "big picture" understanding that comes with dpd can be a gift. If your interested in spirtual studies, most people with dp can grasp the mind boggling concepts alot quicker than someone without it who's never thought to explore the big questions we ask. Dpd has been called sick soul syndrome. I've even read it could be a result of living out of balance with your "true, natural self" so your soul, brain, body, whatever forces the false self or "false ego" back into balance. Their is impressive evidence that dp is a sort of spirtual enlightment, just handed to you.Daphne Simeon even explored it in Feeling Unreal. And it really can help to be at peace with it. I think it boils down to whatever you feel is true, and whatever works for you. There is no cut and dry formula for dp as of yet, so its to early to discount anything.


----------



## thomwest (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually, meditation and "bliss" are good places to go when you can't handle where you are. They are both choices and you can live your whole life with them. BUT, if you do, feel good about it, not sad. It is an existence to which many excape. I often wish I could have gone "all the way" to a monastary (sp?) but it didn't happen yet. (as if.) As I said in the chatroom a while ago, if it feels good do it, if it don't just let it lie (song from looooooong time ago). Enjoy, guys. Thom


----------



## RellZ (Feb 28, 2012)

derkdiggler said:


> are we going through any kind of spiritual awakening or any weird stuff like, any advanced members id like to here from you guys cuz it sure gets wors when we have full moons, i dont no just curious thanx


I have become saying more spiritual than I once was. This episode helped me to become more aware of how important mental health and perception is. I was scared shit.


----------



## thomwest (Feb 5, 2012)

derkdiggler said:


> are we going through any kind of spiritual awakening or any weird stuff like, any advanced members id like to here from you guys cuz it sure gets wors when we have full moons, i dont no just curious thanx


----------



## thomwest (Feb 5, 2012)

[Derk, I agree with Opie. It's best, in my opinion, not to look at this as a "spiritual" awakening. It's individual, and nobody else can have your experience. We can understand it, yes, but even though we might really want to take it away from you, it's yours, and we can't touch it.

I realize more and more that my wanting to be "away" from things is, in a great sense, a wanting to "be away" from me. I'm judging myself for something and for years had no idea what. When I found out (a mugging in L.A. that damned near killed me,) at least I had a springboard from which I could bounce to other ideas (which were mostly wrong, by the way) about who I am. You have a right to be who you are so long as you don't hurt yourself or anyone else. Happy is what you want to be, and as miserable as I've thought I've been, it all of a sudden dawned on me that there actually is nothing wrong,I just insist that there is. What is, is me. I'm not a philosopher, just an old man doing what I can, and hoping for your happiness, both of you, or all of us. Thom


----------



## thomwest (Feb 5, 2012)

Craig, you are right on the button. If I had known years ago how much control I could exert I'd be in a much better place now, but even if it's for a month, now that I think that I'm on track, I'm going to work it. I've been through "re-makes" "spiritual awakenings" etc. and while they can be fun, they don't, or at least for me, didn't solve the problem. They might have if I had accepted being cloistered and celibate (sp?), but I don't think it was worth going that far, heh heh Hang in there, guys, and my blessings and good thoughts to you. YOU CAN DO IT !!


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

Intrepid Shapiro said:


> Buhdists monks practice lifetimes to achieve the state conciousness that we have. Many of them consider this a blessing, what took them eons took some of us hours or even minutes. The level of detachment and "big picture" understanding that comes with dpd can be a gift. If your interested in spirtual studies, most people with dp can grasp the mind boggling concepts alot quicker than someone without it who's never thought to explore the big questions we ask. Dpd has been called sick soul syndrome. I've even read it could be a result of living out of balance with your "true, natural self" so your soul, brain, body, whatever forces the false self or "false ego" back into balance. Their is impressive evidence that dp is a sort of spirtual enlightment, just handed to you.Daphne Simeon even explored it in Feeling Unreal. And it really can help to be at peace with it. I think it boils down to whatever you feel is true, and whatever works for you. There is no cut and dry formula for dp as of yet, so its to early to discount anything.


 Enlightment is not the RECOGNITION of NO-SELF or NOTHINGNESS. It is the realization of your connection with GOD (child of God) and your individuality/unity with the Creator (God).


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

davethewave said:


> Spiritual enlightenment makes sense. This whole world is all about the physical things that we can see, touch, taste, hear, smell... People since the begining of time have been trying to figure out "why were here" WHAT IF what we all feel IS truth, that our bodies are just vessels controlled by something without us, something on our external. What if what we experience IS truth of a greater life, a greater force, proof of the higher power that created us, and possibly controls us. Just curious, Have any of you ever felt as though God has communicated with you? or have any of you ever prayed, i mean REALLY PRAYED for understanding of what is beyond human existence...??? Just a thought, should I be the first to admit that I'm mildly crazy? haha I'm not really, but this disorder is either something amazing and enlightening, or it's one son of a bitch.


Exactly


----------



## thomwest (Feb 5, 2012)

David what a wonderful mind. Your being, in and of itself, is a miracle to me. And how can you have a miracle all by yourself? There must be something else involved (besides your parents, of course). Millions of people, a great percentage of those on Earth at any given moment, aren't thinking at all. And when they do think it's of the mundane. The have no idea that they are already "miracles" and if they would start with that the rest would be a lot different.

There are sensitive souls, be it right or wrong, who do spend time thinking of themselves and "others". It's my recent experience that that type of thing can get you a whole lot of trouble. YOU are your truth, and ever will be. Sometimes you'll do things which even you would consider dumb if somebody else did it. But in the moment, it's your "truth". I've learned to live with it. I will tell you this, my friend. PUT YOU FIRST, and if what you do has any effect on anyone, be sure the effect is GOOD for you. You'll be creating your own miracles. Betcha can do it, with your mind. I'd enjoy hearing more of you so keep us reading, okay? Thom


----------



## emc (Mar 21, 2012)

Welp. I definetely should not have clicked on this forum....but I am learning...which is amazing...and I know what I am going through! They are just symptoms.


----------



## thomwest (Feb 5, 2012)

emc - WELcome. we can hope that out of everything said here there is something that will ring a bell. We don't need to "know it all", but sometimes helps sneaks up on us, and just recognizing that you're not alone, and letting us halve your problems means a lot. I'm reading a book in which a woman has been committed to an asylum and she keeps saying "I'm not crazy, What does "Crazy" mean?" eventually the lady in the next bunk says "You're here because your crazy, and "Crazy" is those people who won't leave their own Reality." Think of Mozart and what his craziness gave us all. Hang in here and look at all the beautiful people. Blessings. Thom


----------

